# Smoking Crappie?



## sdeters69 (Mar 21, 2010)

What is the best way to smoke crappie.  I deep fry it now looking for a better and different way to cook these great tasting fish


----------



## rbranstner (Mar 21, 2010)

Boy I don't think crappie would be a very good fish to smoke or if you did I would more so grill/smoke it. It wouldn't take very long for it to be done. I have grilled them many times and they are good that way.


----------



## westsmoke (Mar 22, 2010)

I agree that grilling them in the smoker is the way to go. They cook so fast that they dont get much of a smoked flavor. I suppose a cold smoke would work if you have that kind of patience. I dont when there are crappie around.


----------



## rstr hunter (Mar 22, 2010)

I would save the smoke for an oilyer fish, maybe trout or salmon.  Crappies are best pan fried in my opinion.  I'm a little jealous though.  Here I live in the middle of Walleye country, but I need to go get a meal of crappies this spring they are great eating.


----------



## rdknb (Mar 22, 2010)

Mmmmm crappies, for me pan frying is the only way to cook them


----------



## erain (Mar 22, 2010)

you could try this... 
http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/for...ad.php?t=70642

i did with walleye and was excellent. they right about it not being oily enough to smoke in the traditional methods.


----------



## Bearcarver (Mar 22, 2010)

Put me down for "the best way is pan frying", along with the bluegills & bass fillets.


Bearcarver


----------



## sdeters69 (Mar 22, 2010)

Great feedback.   How would you go about grilling?   Any special way and what do you use for seasoning?  Thanks


----------



## athabaskar (Mar 22, 2010)

I would never smoke crappie. They are way too delicate. If you feel like you must grill them do it on aluminum foil over low to medium temperature with a pat of butter or olive oil and your favorite seasoning. I prefer breaded and fried.


----------



## werdwolf (Mar 22, 2010)

I have a panfish smoke at home, that I think I got on this forum.  Use it an Alder wood and it would taste great.

If you need it PM me and I'll dig it up.


----------



## spany78 (Jun 19, 2011)

i would love to trade you a bag of crappie for some of that wallyeye i used to live in michigan now in missouri.not much wallyeye around here but lots of crappie


----------



## smokeamotive (Jun 19, 2011)

spany78 said:


> i would love to trade you a bag of crappie for some of that wallyeye i used to live in michigan now in missouri.not much wallyeye around here but lots of crappie


Oh theres walleye around here, you just have to know where to look.


----------



## jeff jolly (Feb 4, 2012)

I take scales off and filiet fish, then I brine in 1/2 cup koser salt to 1 quart of water put a plate on top so they are under water little ones 2 hrs big slabs 3 hrs, rinse and dry with paper towel, put on metal rack with fan in front, they are ready to smoke when they dry aand have a sticky feel 30 to 60 mins. I have a little cheif smoker and I smoke for 4 hrs   THEY ARE AWSOME


----------



## eman (Feb 4, 2012)

I have found that delicate fish or much easier to smoke if you just filet off the back bone , remove the rib cage and leave the meat on the skin and scales.

 smoke till the meat flakes easily w/ a fork.  done sacalait "crappie" , rainbow trout, white trout" sand trout"  like this and they all came out great.


----------



## shoneyboy (Feb 4, 2012)

*I have smoked sac-a-lait many times, filet off the bone, hot smoke for about 45 minutes at 150-200 depending on thickness. I will dust with garlic powder, onion powder, salt and pepper. I usually smoke them with pecan and they come out fantastic……*


----------



## jonboat (Jun 11, 2012)

I love smoked fish...  but crappie gets beer batter and released into lake crisco...  I save the "fishier" fish for the smoker (trout, salmon, etc).


----------

